# SkillSelect login/password problems



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

This may sound strange, but I forgot my password for skill select account and now when I am trying to change password thru Forget password link or change password link, it is not working. After entering all information when I click on Submit, it shows an error message. 
I am trying to do this since last 4 days, but not able to get thru.

I logged a complaint on skillselect support page to which they asked me to go to the forget password page and change from there (I guess they did not understand my problem).

Can someone pls. help me out on this pls....not able to submit my application 

Thanks
Gopal


----------



## WaitForDestiny (Dec 10, 2012)

Same problem here.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

waqasulkarim said:


> Hi Gopal,
> Were you able to solve the problem? A friend of mine is also facing the same problem. Kindly if you could help.


Well unfortunately, NO. Actually after some attempts, my account got locked. I asked DIAC about a resolution. They said you will have to delete EOI and create a new one.. So I sent them an email to delete the old EOI and create a new one.

However, I am not sure if they have modified the system and corrected those issues or not. I suggest you contact them by filling there contact form and then decide what to do.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Yes email DIAC to delete your EOI from the system, and just create a brand new one.


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

How can I contact them to delete my old EOI? Is it through the general inquiry form


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

himal said:


> How can I contact them to delete my old EOI? Is it through the general inquiry form


Yes


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

Facing the same situation right now. Deleting the old eoi and creating a new one wouldn't it change the submitted date and date of effect?


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

hgan_16 said:


> Facing the same situation right now. Deleting the old eoi and creating a new one wouldn't it change the submitted date and date of effect?


Bump!!!

Anyone?


----------



## ranjoo (Feb 3, 2016)

*facing unable to reset password*

hi ..i am facing the similar issue

The Identification document type i choose is preferred passport which i am sure because i do not have other document types mentioned in the options then i get the error 

"Incorrect secret answers. Unable to change password.

i am unable to reset password any idea how to resolve this ?????

thanks
ranjan


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ranjoo said:


> hi ..i am facing the similar issue
> 
> The Identification document type i choose is preferred passport which i am sure because i do not have other document types mentioned in the options then i get the error
> 
> ...


hey, did you able to reset your password?


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

*Unable to login SkillSelect*

Hi Guys,

need your help urgent. I am unable to login to my skillselect account. This is the error message :

There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 31f595de-ac54-46a3-b691-2c38a9ab4a82 )


What i have to do? OMG.. need help


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

I am also facing same can anyone please help on this ..my eoi was having NSW my last hope ..please help


----------



## udyan1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

*Unable to login in Skillselect site*

Hi All,

I am trying to login in the skillselect site (EOI) since yesterday after 'forgetting the password'.I tried options - "Forgotten password" and "Change password" on the site. But, I am getting "Technical error or reference error" every time whenever I am trying to login.

I cleared the browser history, changed browsers and even tried changing systems. But no luck 

I have also send a mail to *[email protected]* but didn't got any reply from them. 

Can someone please me with the contact details of skill select or any resolution for this issue.

Thanks.

Regards
Udyan


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe the address is @homeaffairs.gov.au now


----------



## Nailawajahat (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi. How did u resolve this issue. Im facing same problem please help


----------



## Nailawajahat (Apr 7, 2018)

tobby89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> need your help urgent. I am unable to login to my skillselect account. This is the error message :
> 
> ...


Hi
How did you resolve this issue. ? Im facing the same issue. Please help


----------



## VinceJP (Jul 11, 2018)

*Visa 189, SkillSelect technical problems*

Hello everyone

I am writing in the earnest hope (and deperation even), to seek some answers and help. 

Both my home and office laptops crashed unexpectedly one week apart. Apart from everything else that have been lost, my password for my EOI account was saved in those laptops. 

Two days ago, I tried logging into SkillSelect using my commonly used passwords to check on whether there was any update on my Visa 189 application. 

There were no prompts warning my that my account will be locked after a few tries and my account was automatically locked. 

I have now managed to get my original password (from my laptops) and would be able to log in if the account is unlocked.

Yesterday, I received an email that I have been invited to apply for my Visa 189 (after almost a year of waiting). 

I am not seeking for the password to be reset or for the answers to my security questions. 

I merely want the account to be unlocked so that I can enter in with my original password. This would not entail any security issues, but would appear to be something the IT department managing SkillsSelect can do.

Like everyone here, I have alot at stake from family to career, and I have spent years trying to get qualified in Australia not to mention the countless hours and sums of money spent. 

To be shut out so close to the finish line for something as simple as unlocking an account seems incredible. 

I would be thoroughly grateful and would appreciate any useful input on how I can move forward with this. 

[PS. the answers to the security questions don't work. I only have 3 security documents, each with one expiry date. I have not forgotten these, as I merely have to refer to these documents. I have repeatedly tried to answer but they claim that the answers are wrong (no idea why)]

Thanks in advance and thanks for taking the time to read!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

VinceJP said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am writing in the earnest hope (and deperation even), to seek some answers and help.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine how stressed you must feel. 

Have you tried writing to the skillselect IT support team?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/I-am-having-technical-issues-with-SkillSelect.aspx


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

VinceJP said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am writing in the earnest hope (and deperation even), to seek some answers and help.
> 
> ...


Tough luck and there seems to be no defined solution except creating a new EOI.
Skillselect FAQ page has information about it. Did you write to them explaining your situation?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/forgotten-password

*
If you are unable to reset the password or answer the security questions you set for your EOI, you will no longer have access to this EOI. If you are still interested in skilled migration to Australia, you will need to create a new EOI.

Also, you can create another EOI at any time, regardless of whether you have another EOI currently active in SkillSelect. Each EOI is considered separately and has no association with any other EOI in your name. If you do create a new EOI, please ensure you keep a record of your new EOI number, password as well as responses to your new security questions. 

Please note the SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk can only provide assistance for technical issues relating to SkillSelect and is not able to reset the password or provide the answers to the security questions that you have set.*

Would you mind telling us your point score and ANZSCO?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

VinceJP said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am writing in the earnest hope (and deperation even), to seek some answers and help.
> 
> ...


Hi Vince,

Im not sure if this will help and you might be aware of this already but these are the contact number for DHA - 02 6196 0196 or 131881. The wait time maybe over 20 mins or so but with your current predicament, it might be worth it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VinceJP said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am writing in the earnest hope (and deperation even), to seek some answers and help.
> 
> ...



Clear your browser cache and try all different browsers to reset the password using the security questions option

Cheers


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

I am sure the department can help with this so minor password issue, unlocking an account should be as simple as a click. you should call the department to find out what you can do.


----------



## VinceJP (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry for the late response everyone. Thanks for your replies - appreciate them!

Unfortunately, I have still not received any concrete response. I have tried contacting every possible department to solve this matter. 

I called the Department of Home Affairs in Australia. They said they "do not have access" to my account and cannot help. This was strange seeing as how SkillSelect is their website and system. I was then directed to the GSM section. 

The GSM section of the Department of Home Affairs has not responded. In their automated reply email, it was stated that they only respond to matters relating to GSM. In other words, since I have been unable to accept my invitation, my case is not under their ambit, and they would not bother replying. 

The technical department of SkillSelect replied quite quickly in asking for details twice (replies from them were received on each consecutive day after my initial email), and then they went quiet - complete radio silence for 2 weeks despite a few follow up emails from me. 

The technical department sends out an automated email each time you email them which essentially states that they would not bother replying if this is a password related issue (even though mine is not seeing as how I have my own password by my account is locked).

VFS Singapore said that they are not able to help as they do not deal with migration visas and once again directed me to the GSM section. 

The Australian High Commission of Singapore has not replied me. 

I am at a loss here. There is a lacuna as each department states that this issue is not within their ambit. The only department which seems to be able to assist is the technical department but they have adopted a somewhat illogical arrogant approach of not even bothering to address someone's concerns or to reply. 

It is deeply frustrating and honestly so unfortunate that Australia's immigration system is so ill-equipped to handle a simple matter. I really hope people would read this and be aware of this issue so that they won't have to face this themselves.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VinceJP said:


> Sorry for the late response everyone. Thanks for your replies - appreciate them!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have still not received any concrete response. I have tried contacting every possible department to solve this matter.
> 
> ...


You can file an application under freedom of information act 
Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

VinceJP said:


> Sorry for the late response everyone. Thanks for your replies - appreciate them!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have still not received any concrete response. I have tried contacting every possible department to solve this matter.
> 
> ...


Mate you must be so stressed. Sounds like you have done a fair bit and you're getting the run around. 

Since it is an account lock and not a password issue, hopefully the technical support team can help. Have you got a reference number of some sort to help you follow-up?

Perhaps try following up in-person with the Australian High Commission - given you have 60 days to accept the invite (I have no idea if this timer is frozen once the account is locked). Probably worth consulting a reputable immigration lawyer too to explore your options (just want to emphasize here, _lawyer_ not just a MARA agent). 

Just thinking out of the box here: have you considered taking your laptop to folks who might be able to unlock your account somehow? I have no idea the sort of expertise required, and I am imagining CSI-type digital forensic folks... might be worth just checking with some firms that offer such services if it would be possible to unlock your account somehow? Perhaps this would be more useful to retrieve your password, which you already have.

I know this is a tough cookie to swallow, but I would also chuck in another 189 EOI asap to get the timer ticking for what it's worth.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

VinceJP said:


> Sorry for the late response everyone. Thanks for your replies - appreciate them!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have still not received any concrete response. I have tried contacting every possible department to solve this matter.
> 
> ...


While you explore the legal options, your best bet is to reset the password using the security questions. 
I doubt if there is any legal option given that they have clearly mentioned about such case on their website.
However bad it sounds, it is what it is. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinceJP (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can file an application under freedom of information act
> Cheers


Thanks mate. I considered doing that. The only issue with that - I will have to request for a document (or information). 

In this case, I am requesting for them to unlock my account, as I already have my password. Also, the password is likely to be considered exempt document or information. 

Do you have any ideas on how the FOI request can be framed? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VinceJP said:


> Thanks mate. I considered doing that. The only issue with that - I will have to request for a document (or information).
> 
> In this case, I am requesting for them to unlock my account, as I already have my password. Also, the password is likely to be considered exempt document or information.
> 
> ...


You can ask

1. Is there absolutely no process for unlocking a Skillselect account if is locked and security questions do not work

2. Has it ever been unlocked for any applicant in the past in the above circumstances 

This is what I can think of

Cheers


----------



## VinceJP (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can ask
> 
> 1. Is there absolutely no process for unlocking a Skillselect account if is locked and security questions do not work
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have just submitted by FOI request.

I also requested for information required by the ImmiAccount to import my application into ImmiAccount, in the hope that I can continue the process on ImmiAccount instead. 

I'm hoping I will get some documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VinceJP said:


> Thanks. I have just submitted by FOI request.
> 
> I also requested for information required by the ImmiAccount to import my application into ImmiAccount, in the hope that I can continue the process on ImmiAccount instead.
> 
> I'm hoping I will get some documents.


I am sure it will make someone sit up and take notice of your requests

Cheers


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

VinceJP said:


> Thanks. I have just submitted by FOI request.
> 
> I also requested for information required by the ImmiAccount to import my application into ImmiAccount, in the hope that I can continue the process on ImmiAccount instead.
> 
> I'm hoping I will get some documents.


Hi mate, Unfortunately I've facing issues in logging into skillselect portal, I'm seeing below error message.

"There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact"

Can you guide me on how to fix above issue?


----------



## kdesk (Apr 23, 2020)

I am having this issue as well . I got message from skillset . But unable to login and reset the password . Same situation , I am now . Can anybody have the solution for this . Please let me know .I am trying to reset with my passport as I am sure I have no another document to submit .

Please help me on this .


----------



## Simi9876 (Nov 6, 2020)

Does anyone find solution for this??


----------



## aarerJaa (Oct 7, 2020)

hey guys, have you resolved this issue?


----------

